# T-Jet Jumbo



## andy58 (Mar 7, 2008)

I saw T-Jet Jumbo on Ebay for $6,900. Anybody has any experience with it? Is that a good price?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

I checked out the one you are referring to on Ebay. I did notice that they are actually asking $13,500 for it. The price is $6,900 only if you also give them a Fast T-Jet 2 Printer along with the $6,900. The printer they are selling is the original T-Jet Jumbo (Jumbo 1) that was first sold by US Screen. The model was replaced by the T-Jet Jumbo 2 Printer, which was designed from the beginning to print white ink.

Harry


----------



## andy58 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.Is it a good printer? Is $13,500 a good price? Any idea about reliability?

Thank you


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

are you going to print white? if so than I would not get the Jumbo 1 for that price. You might also find it hard to get replacement parts as it is an older discontinued printer.


----------



## busjet (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm hudson Moon, CEO of BUSJET
in the case of T-jet Jumbo 2, I think that price is good. 
because we are manufacturer of T-jet jumbo 2 and we can upgrade machine perfectly.
however, you might change several consumables for good quality printng.


----------

